# Digital Web Media ---> jetzt im Internet ....



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Unter 

http://www.pzdinfo.com/

findet man nun einige Infos bezüglich des angeblichen Vertragsabschlusses usw.

z.b.  AGB



> Da der Anbieter auf Veranlassung des Kunden sofort mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung beginnt, besteht kein Widerrufsrecht; § 312d Abs. 3 BGB.


----------



## Mr.Ball (13 Mai 2004)

> Der Kunde stimmt zu, der Inhaber der Telefonnummer zu sein oder vom Inhaber, der verantwortlich für die Zahlung der Rechnung ist, die Erlaubnis zu besitzen seinen Anschluss zu benutzen und hierüber einen Vertrag für ihn abschließen zu dürfen. Diese Zustimmung erfasst auch die Einwilligung, von einem Service Center angerufen zu werden, um die Adressdaten des Anschlussinhabers zu ermitteln. Der Betrag wird durch eine Rechnung, die dem Anschlussinhaber zugestellt wird, berechnet.


   :gruebel:    :crazy: 

Das finde ich aber lustig, da wir weder Inhaber der auf unserer "Rechnung" angegebenen Nummer sind, noch wir etwaigen Besitzer dieser Nummer kennen.    :roll: 

Also schon mal Danke das die DWML uns schon in ihren AGB´s den Grund liefert nicht zu bezahlen.  :spitz:


Freu mich schon auf die nächste "Mahnung"

Bleibt locker


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Unter
> 
> http://www.pzdinfo.com/
> 
> ...



Die sollen hundertausende Rechnungen verschickt haben. Kann sich das einer vorstellen?

Omu


----------



## sascha (13 Mai 2004)

> Die sollen hundertausende Rechnungen verschickt haben. Kann sich das einer vorstellen?



Ja, angesichts der Zahl von Beschwerden, die jeden Tag bei uns und anderen (Verbraucherzentralen, Polizeidienststellen) eingehen, ist das durchaus vorstellbar. Im Übrigen ist die genannte Seite ohnehin den Webspace nicht wert, so lange da nicht mal ein Impressum, geschweige denn eine ladungsfähige Anschrift des Verantwortlichen zu finden ist.


----------



## galdikas (13 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Unter
> 
> http://www.pzdinfo.com/
> 
> ...



Unklar ist, mit wem ein (Fernabsatz-)Vertrag über die Erbringung welcher Dienstleistungen abgeschlossen werden soll:





			
				Digital Web Media Ltd schrieb:
			
		

> Die Inhalte werden von einem Provider in Holland bereitgestellt.


Die in England registrierte *Digital Web Media Limited* ist formell mit  einem  Dänen als Company-Director (dem Geschäftsführer der mallorquinischen *Sun Telecom S.L.* ( --> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42342#42342) und einem in Mallorca ansässigen Spanier eingetragen (ein Statthalter(?) des spanischen Dialer-Königs, mit dem der dänische Sun Telecom-Chef die Fusion zur mallorquinschen Premium Media Communications SL verabredet hat) - und die DWM Ltd. - Dienste sollten von der *h.a.s. Hanseatische Abrechnungssystem GmbH* abgerechnet werden, die sich im (Mit-)Eigentum einer mallorquinschen Tochtergesellschaft des dänischen Sun Telecom SL - Chefs befindet, andererseits auf der größten europäischen Internet-Sex-Messe in Hamburg anscheinend von einem Holländer vertreten wurde ( http://www.awm-event.de/sites/teilnehmer.php?Start=250 ) Demnach wäre laut AGB dieser niederländische Unternehmer derjenige, der die vertragliche Dienstleitung anbietet/erbringt. Andererseits möchte die *Digital Web Media Ltd.* einen Vertrag über die Dienstleistung : Ermöglichen der Nutzung einer Zugangssoftware schließen:





			
				DWM Ltd. schrieb:
			
		

> Nachfolgend die Vertrags-Bedingungen für die Benutzung der auf dieser Seite angebotenen Zugangsschlüssel-Software. (...) Sie *ermöglicht die Übergabe* des Usernamen und *des* Zugangs-*Passwortes* und somit den Zugang zu den Inhalten dieses Services über die Standard-Internetverbindung des Kunden.


 Beinhaltet der Vertrag  damit "nur", daß die DWM einen Schlüssel zur Verfügung stellt, mit dem die Software eines anderen (des eigentlichen Diensteanbieters) benutzt werden kann? 



			
				DWM Ltd. schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Anbieter auf Veranlassung des Kunden sofort mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung beginnt, besteht kein Widerrufsrecht; § 312d Abs. 3 BGB.



1. Genaugenommen besteht das Widerrufsrecht bei einem Fernabsatzvertrag über die Erbringung einer Dienstleistung zunächst auch dann, falls es durch selbstveranlaßten Beginn mit einer vorzeitigen Dienstleistung, oder durch einen mit ausdrücklicher(!) Verbraucherzustimmung vorzeitig begonnene Leistungserbringung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist wieder erlischt.

2. Es genügt für ein Erlöschen des Widerrufsrechts nicht, daß der Fernabsatzunternehmer mit der Ausführung der vertraglich vereinbarten Leistung auf Veranlassung des Kunden beginnt :

- der Kunde muß entweder diesem vorzeitigen Ausführungsbeginn durch den Unternehmer *ausdrücklich* zugestimmt haben,

- oder der Kunde muß den Beginn mit der Ausführung der Vertragsleistung selbst veranlaßt haben ( das hat er nicht schon dadurch, daß er eine Fernabsatz-Vertragsschlußerklärung über eine Dienstleistungserbringung abgibt. )

3. Die Fernabsatz-Bestimmungen finden bei Fernabsatzverträgen über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen auch dann Anwendung, wenn sie durch andere Gestaltungen umgangen werden, wie es hier wohl der Fall ist: denn hier soll der eigentliche Vertrag zwischen Kunde und (holländischem) Fernabsatz-Unternehmer durch einen Fernabsatz-Vertrag über die Lieferung von Zugangsschlüsseln / Ermöglichung der Nutzung von Zugangssoftware ersetzt werden.  Ein Widerrufsrecht gegenüber dem "eigentlichen" Erbringer der bestellten Dienste erlischt deshalb nicht schon dadurch, daß dem Kunden ein Paßwort übermittelt (bzw. mit der Mitteilung des Zugangsschlüssels begonnen) wird, durch dessen (Erst-)Gebrauch vor Ablauf einer Widerrufsfrist er einen (vorzeitigen) Ausführungsbeginn veranlassen kann.

4. Außerdem sind die Fernabsatz-Informationspflichten nicht vollständig erfüllt, sodaß aus diesem Grund die Widerrufsfrist (noch) nicht beginnt, bis zu deren Ablauf ein ( sofern nicht erloschenes) Widerrufsrecht noch ausgeübt werden kann.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Zudem dürfte die Beweislast dafür dass eine "selbst veranlasste Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung" vorliegt, beim Dienstanbieter liegen, da er sich ja auf diese für ihn günstige Tatsache beruft.


----------

